# WHW Statement today Re:Criccieth Stud



## Cuffey (26 May 2011)

http://www.worldhorsewelfare.org/information/latest-news?view=show&content_id=4417


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 May 2011)

This is great news and hopefully a happy outcome for these ponies. I hope it makes other breeders think twice about churning out little scraps in poor condition to a market that only the meat man is interested in.


----------



## millhouse (26 May 2011)

Good news indeed.


----------



## spottybotty (27 May 2011)

Well done to H@H for publishing a two page article about the state of the Criccieth mare and foal at the Builth WPCS auction.


----------



## Cuffey (27 May 2011)

spottybotty said:



			Well done to H@H for publishing a two page article about the state of the Criccieth mare and foal at the Builth WPCS auction.
		
Click to expand...

Agree
I do hope H&H will contact the stud in Scotland who, on the death of the stud owner,  returned Sunwillow Hernani to Criccieth at Mr Evans request last November--not a month ago as stated by Mr Evan's son in the article.


----------



## spottybotty (28 May 2011)

Cuffey said:



			Agree
I do hope H&H will contact the stud in Scotland who, on the death of the stud owner,  returned Sunwillow Hernani to Criccieth at Mr Evans request last November--not a month ago as stated by Mr Evan's son in the article.
		
Click to expand...

The son of the deceased issued a statement to the affect ,that Sunwillow Hernani was given back to Mr Evans of the criccieth stud in November 2010 at his request.


----------



## Cuffey (28 May 2011)

Hopefully that statement has been sent/will be sent to H&H along with one from the person who provided B&B for Hernani to break her journey from Scotland to Wales


----------



## ozpoz (28 May 2011)

i read that statement - it said the pony left "in November, in excellent condition, fit and well".

I hope this is followed up.


----------



## Clippy (28 May 2011)

Maybe some facts weren't spot on, who knows? But something was done and appears to be ongoing.

Result I say


----------



## ozpoz (29 May 2011)

This is part of the ongoing help: http://www.petitions24.com/signatures/help_stop_the_plight_of_welsh_ponies/start/940

Please sign it, if you haven't already, or pass it on to people who may not have see it yet.


----------

